# من يدق جرس الصلاه ..!!؟؟



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

عندما يدق جرس الصلاة فى نصف الليل ، فإنه لا يوقظ الرهبان فقط للصلاة ، وإنما يوقظ إبليس أيضاً لكى يحارب الرهبان ويمنعهم عن الصلاة ... حقيقة يعلنها بستان الرهبان .

لكن إبليس يصحح هذه المعلومة معلناً أنه لا ينام قط ، ليوقظه جرس الرهبان !! فحينما كشف عن وجهه القبيح وهزيمته النكراء فى حربه مع القديس أبومقار ، قال له " ويلاه منك يا مقارة ! أى شئ أنت تعمله ونحن لا نعمله ؟ أنت تصوم ونحن لا نأكل ، أنت تسهر ونحن لا ننام، أنت تسكن البرارى والقفار ونحن كذلك. لكنك بشئ واحد تغلبنا !! فسأله القديس : ما هو ؟ فأجاب : بإتضاعك !!
يا لها عبارة بليغة على لسان إبليس ، تتخللها فلسفاته وتستتر وراءها حيرته من نصرة أولاد من قيده على الصليب .
عزيزى .. هيا نتأمل معاً فى حياة إبليس ونستعرض سيرته الذاتية ( الـ C.V. ) نستخلص منها مواطن الضعف والقوة ، وبواطن حيله وخداعه .

وأراك تتساءل : هل يجوز أن نـتأمل فى حياة كذاب – مضل وعدو كل خير؟ وما جدوى تأملنا ؟ هل نستفيد من خبراته الشريرة ومزالقه الدنسة؟
عزيزى .. مهلاً ..
ألسنا إذا انجرفنا فى مشوار شر ، نحذر أن نكمله فنقول " الشيطان شاطر " .. ألا يلهو الصبيان بالسكاكين والمطاوى فينتفض من يحذرهم صارخاً " الشيطان شاطر " .
فأولاد الله يستغلون شطارتهم فى التوبة والرجوع إلى أحضان الله . هل تذكر الابن الضال ، وكيف تلقبه الكنيسة " الابن الشاطر " تُرى ، ما دليل شطارته ؟ أليس قراره الجرئ بالعودة إلى بيت الآب !
عزيزى ... نستطيع أن نتعلم من صفات إبليس فقط بعد تحويل مسار أهدافها من الشر إلى الخير !
1 – رئيس واحد :
كل مملكة الشيطان بكل اتساعها وتنوع اختصاصها ، وتباين رتبها تخضع لرئيس واحد هو بعلزبول .. مت 12 : 24 ودعاه ق. يوحنا رئيس هذا العالم يو 12 : 31 وأطلق عليه ق. بولس " رئيس سلطان الهواء " أف 2 : 2
لم نسمع قط عن صراع بين شيطان وشيطان !
هل تمرد شيطان على باقى أترابه من عالم الشياطين ؟
هل يُخرج شيطان شيطاناً آخر ؟ مت 12 : 26
حقاً كما قال أحد الآباء لتلميذه الروحى " إياك والقساوة لأن شيطاناً لا يخرج شيطاناً " .
عجبى على من يحاولون إخراج الأرواح الشريرة من أجساد الناس باستخدام أرواح شريرة أخرى ! أو من يذهبون للسحرة لفك السحر والأعمال !
تُرى .. هل يجامل الشيطان إنساناً على حساب شيطان
آخر ؟ لست أظن ، بل العكس هو الصحيح :
" إذا خرج الروح النجس من الإنسان يجتاز فى أماكن ليس فيها ماء يطلب راحة ولا يجد . ثم يقول أرجع إلى بيتى الذى خرجت منه ( جسد الإنسان ) فيأتى ويجده فارغاً مكنوساً مزيناً . ثم يذهب ويأخذ معه سبعة أرواح أُخر أشر منه ، فتدخل وتسكن هناك ... " مت 12 : 43 – 45 .
عجبى ... شيطان يجمع إخوته الاقوى منه ( أشر منه ) ليسكنوا معاً فى جسد إنسان ، والكتاب يعلن أن ابرآم ولوط " لم تحتملهما الأرض أن يسكنا معاً .. " تك 13 : 6 .
صدقنى يا عزيزى ، إن سكنى الشياطين السبعة فى المجدلية دون صراع بينهم سوف يديننا فى اليوم الأخير ، ناهيك عن ذلك اللواء أو الكتيبة ( لجئون ) التى سكنت جسد مجنون كورة الجدريين . مر5 :1 – 20
هل نتعلم طريقة الـ Teem work بدلاً من أنانيتنا وتقوقعنا على ذواتنا !
تُرى هل يحظى عالم آخر بتوحد الرئاسة وعدم الانقسام مثل تلك المملكة ؟
- عالم البشر قد انشطر إلى قارات ودول ودويلات ، أكثريات وأقليات، أجناس وعرقيات .. ثورات وانقلابات ، حروب مشتعلة هنا وهناك .. والسر تعدد الرئاسات !
- حتى الكنيسة أيضاً لا تحظى بهذا التوحد . طوائف شتى ، لبعض باباه ولآخر أخاه ، يوجد من يخضع ويوجد أيضاً من يعصى ... هذا ماكس وذاك جورج ... تعددية تنخر فى هيكل الكنيسة !
ربى يسوع .. يامن له سلطان الأزمنة والأوقات .. أين يحين اللقاء ، ومتى يتم الالتقاء بين جميع المسيحيين تحت لواء واحد ويكمل قول الإنجيل : رعية واحدة لراع واحد . يو 10 : 16
2 – إتجاه واحد :
حقاً one way .. شر دائماً !
والملائكة أيضاً one way .. خير دائماً ! أما البشر المساكين فيعلن عنهم الكتاب " الروح يشتهى ضد الجسد ، والجسد يشتهى ضد الروح .. " منهم من مال ناحية الروح فتشبه بالملائكة ، ومنهم من جنح ناحية الجسد فصار كالشياطين .
عزيزى .. مملكة إبليس قوية لأنها إتجاه واحد !
عجبى على فتاة تطلب من ساحر ، أن يعمل لها " عملاً بالمحبة " هل تُطلب المحبة من " عدو كل خير " ؟ تُرى من أين يأتى بالمحبة وطبيعته كلها شر محض ؟ ليتنا نفيق ونستفيق فلا تذهب مواردنا لجيوب أولئك السحرة الغاشين الخادعين !
هيا عزيزى ، أنت وأنا ، نطلب من الله أن تكون حياتنا one way كما طلب داود من قبل فى المزمور " علمنى يارب طريقك . أسلك فى حقك . وحّد قلبى لخوف اسمك " مز 86 : 11
Unite my heart to fear your name
اتجاهنا الواحد ليس الشر كإبليس ، إنما طريق الله وحقه وخوف اسمه !
3 – وضوح الرؤية :
فهو لا يدور فى حلقة مفرغة ولا تضيع أوقاته سُدى ! يعلم تماماً أن الله عدوه ، والإنسان خصمه .
يدرك نهايته ومصيره المحتوم .. بحيرة متقدة بالنار والكبريت ومع هذا لم يكتئب ولم ييأس ولم يتقاعس عن أداء واجبه وتحقيق هدفه بكل أمانة !! فمنذ سقط أصبحت هوايته إسقاط الآخرين استطاع اسقاط مجموعات ضخمة من ملائكة السماء ، تبعوه وصاروا جنوده .
أراك تتساءل هل تتفق كلمة " الامانة " مع إبليس وهو كذاب وأبو الكذاب ؟
لا تنس أن أمانته هى أيضاً one way .. أمانة فى الشر فقط !
هدفه واضح أن يجتذب كل البشر إلى مصيره المحتوم .. يعز عليه أن ننعم بأحضان إلهنا ، لذلك هو دائم الوقيعة بيننا والمشتكى ضدنا .
ربى يسوع .. تنقصنى كثيراً وضوح الرؤية : تعودت كنيستك حفظت موعظتك . صارت عبادتك جزءاً من يومى ، وممارسة أسرارك كالهواء الداخل لصدرى .. ومع هذا تتأرجح ثقتى فى ملكوتك ، تارة داخله وأخرى محروم منه !
أين أنا من داود ، وثقته الثابتة " أنا أؤمن أن أعاين خيرات الرب فى أرض الأحياء . انتظر الرب . تقو وليتشدد قلبك وانتظر الرب " .
عزيزى .. هل رؤيتك واضحة كإبليس ؟
أولاد إبليس أيضاً يملكون رؤية واضحة .. هذا ما جعل الرب يسوع يقول عبارته الشهيرة فى مثل وكيل الظلم ، والتى حيرت الكثيرين " إن ابناء هذا الدهر أحكم من أبناء النور فى جيلهم "
أبناء هذا الدهر : أبناء العالم . ليس لهم هدف فى السماء . شغلهم الشاغل هو الأرض وتأمين مستقبلهم فيها . يستخدمون كل الطرق والحيل الشريرة وغير الشريفة ، فى تأمين مستقبلهم !
أبناء النور : هو أنا وأنت .. تُرى هل نعمل برؤية واضحة لتأمين مستقبلنا الأبدى ؟
4 – لا ييأس :
لو عرف اليأس طريقه ، ما كان النجاح حليفه !
يجرب بوسيلة ، وبأخرى ، وغيرهما ...
لا يخاصمك إن شتمته ، ولا يفارقك إن جحدته !
يقول لك كما قالت راعوث لنعمى " لا تلحى علىّ أن أتركك وأرجع عنك ، لأنه حيثما ذهبت أذهب ، وحيثما بتَّ أبيت " لا 1 : 16
- ألم تجحده فى المعمودية ! هل تركك ؟
- ألم تفضحه فى كل مرة تعرى فيها ذاتك أمام أب اعترافك ! هل تخلى عنك ؟
- هل جلست وحيداً تريح عقلك من الأفكار ولم يأتيك ليجعل منه معملاً له ؟
- هل أتتك فكرة شريرة أو دنسة ولم يَهُم لمساعدتك فى عمل السيناريو وإخراجها فيلماً روائياً طويلاً ؟
- هل طردته من الباب ولم يأتيك من الشباك ؟ تغلق حاسة فيدخل من أخرى .. تسد ثغرات ضخمة فى حياتك فيتسلل من أخرى صغيرة ، وتتساءل لماذا فسد الكرم ؟
- ألم يعلن الكتاب أن شوكته ( الخطية ) طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها أقوياء !! كيف يسقط الأقوياء وكيف ينهار الجبابرة ؟ ألم ينتصروا على إبليس مرة ؟ بالتأكيد انتصروا مرة ومرات لكنه لا ييأس من هزيمته ولو عشرات ومئات المرات ! هل سمعت عن الراهب الذى حاربه إبليس 40 سنة حتى اسقطه أخيراً فى الزنى !
- صديقى ، أنت وأنا ، هل نتعامل ثانية مع من يشتمنا أو يهيننا أم نقاطعه بلا رجعة ! إبليس لا يطلب منا أن نعتذر له حينما نشتمه ونسبه ونجحده ، ونحن بإصرارنا على اعتذار الآخرين لنا ربما نضيع ساعات طويلة سُدى قضاها الآباء للمصالحة بيننا !
- هل نيأس من سقوطنا وهزيمتنا أمام الخطية ؟ الحقيقة كثير منا ييأس لكن قصة الراهب والمرزبة تعلمنا ألا نيأس .. فقد دأب الشيطان على محاربة الراهب بخطية الشهوة ، فيسقط الراهب . لكنه ينتبه سريعاً ويقوم راكضاً إلى أبيه تائباً ومعترفاً .. وتتكرر الحرب ، وتتكرر الهزيمة ، لكن أيضاً تتكرر التوبة. أخيراً كشف الشيطان نفسه علانية " لن أعود أحاربك ، ويلاه منك لأنك بكثرة صبرك تنال الأكاليل "
قال الراهب : أنت تضرب بمرزبة ( الخطية ) وأنا أضرب بمرزبة ( التوبة ) .
ليتنا ، عزيزى ، نحمل دائماً مرزبة التوبة فى وجه إبليس !
حقاً كما قال أحد الآباء :
أعطنى خاطئاً مملوءاً بالأمل ، ولا أرى باراً مشحوناً باليأس .
5 – جسور :
لا يهاب أحداً ولا يستحى من أحد .. يريد الكل له !
يراقب الرب أين يزرع حنطته ، فيأتى ليزرع زوانه !
- لا يستحى من المثول أمام الله .. " وكان ذات يوم أنه جاء بنو الله ليمثلوا أمام الله ، وجاء الشيطان أيضاً فى وسطهم ..." أى 1 : 6
- لا يستحى من تجربة الرب نفسه " ... وكان يُقتاد فى البرية أربعين يوماً يُجرب من إبليس ... " لو 4 : 1 ، 2
ودفعته جسارته لا إلى تجربة واحدة بل آلاف التجارب ، كل ما يجرب به الإنسان ! فى كل تجربة كان يفارقه إلى حين . لو 4 : 13
- وتجاسر على رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل محاجاً عن جسد موسى ، أما ميخائيل ، فيذكر الكتاب عنه أنه " لم يجسر أن يورد حكم افتراء بل قال لينتهرك الرب " يه 9
- وتجاسر على تلاميذ الرب . فليلة القبض على يسوع أنبأهم " سمعان سمعان ، هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكى يغربلكم كالحنطة ولكنى طلبت لأجلك لكى لا يفنى إيمانك " لو 22 : 31
- وهل ننسى دخوله إلى يهوذا بعد اللقمة ! يو 13 : 27
- لا يهمه شهادة الله أن داود حسب قلبه فيتجاسر ويسقطه ، ولا شمشون القوى منذره فيسعى لنقضه ، ولا هارون رئيس الكهنة فيدفعه لصنع العجل ..
+ هو كما وصف الكتاب قاضى الظلم "لا يهاب الله ولا يخاف انساباً " ونحن ، عزيزى علينا أيضاً ألا نستحى !
كثيراً ما نستحى بيسوع وبإنجيله أمام غير المسيحيين لكن انتبه ! يسوع يحذرنا " من استحى بى وبكلامى فى هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ ، فإن ابن الإنسان يستحى به متى جاء بمجد أبيه مع ملائكته القديسين " مر 8 : 38
- كم مرة شُتم مسيحنا ونحن نستحى من الرد ؟
- كم مرة نُقضَ كلام يسوعنا ونحن نخجل من الدفاع ؟
- كم مرة نواجه بمسيحيتنا ( حقاً أنت منهم لأنك جليلى أيضاً ولغتك تشبه لغتهم ) ، فنلعن كما لعن بطرس ( إنى لا أعرف هذا الرجل الذى تقولون عنه ) . مر 14 : 70 ، 71
عزيزى إسمع جسارة بولس : " لأنى لست استحى بإنجيل المسيح ،
لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن ... " رو 1 : 16
ويروى لنا الكتاب عن يوسف الرامى أنه " تجاسر ودخل إلى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع .. " مر 15 : 43
هيا بنا نتجاسر ونملأ الدنيا ببشارة يسوع ولا نستحى من إنجيله .
صديقى ، تُرى هل ما ذكرناه عن إبليس تحسب فضائل له ؟ اطلاقاً لأن كل صفات أو أعمال خارج دائرة يسوع لا يمكن أن تحتسب فضائل !
أخيراً ...
هيا نراقب ... ماذا فعلت صفات إبليس هذه ؟
هل أنجحته ؟ هل فعلاً هو شاطر ؟
- من بين أكثر من 6 مليار نسمة ( تعداد العالم اليوم ) كم نسمة تتبع يسوع . وكم تتبع إبليس ؟
- كم ركبة تنحنى ليسوع وكم ركبة تنحنى لإبليس ؟
- كم ساعة نقضيها مع يسوع وكم مع إبليس ؟ حتى أكذوبة العالم " ساعة لربك ولساعة لقلبك " لا يستطيع أولاد الله أن يحققوها ، فالذى نقضيه مع يسوع أقل بكثير مما نقضيه لحساب العالم !
لا تنزعج ... فالله قد أبقى له سبعة آلاف ركبة لم تنحنى لبعل .
إصحوا واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه هو فقاوموه راسخين فى الإيمان .....
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع 
ميررررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maroo maroo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

موضووووووع جميييييييل جدااااااا
ميررررررسى كتييييييييييير
ربنااااااااا يباااااااركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (4 أكتوبر 2009)

> ربى يسوع .. يامن له سلطان الأزمنة والأوقات .. أين يحين اللقاء ، ومتى يتم الالتقاء بين جميع المسيحيين تحت لواء واحد ويكمل قول الإنجيل : رعية واحدة لراع واحد . يو 10 : 16





> - كم ركبة تنحنى ليسوع وكم ركبة تنحنى لإبليس ؟
> - كم ساعة نقضيها مع يسوع وكم مع إبليس ؟ حتى أكذوبة العالم " ساعة لربك ولساعة لقلبك " لا يستطيع أولاد الله أن يحققوها ، فالذى نقضيه مع يسوع أقل بكثير مما نقضيه لحساب العالم !
> لا تنزعج ... فالله قد أبقى له سبعة آلاف ركبة لم تنحنى لبعل .
> إصحوا واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه هو فقاوموه راسخين فى الإيمان .....


 
هو ده الكلام 

مرسي ياالنهيسي 
موضوع قمة في المنطقية 
تحيتي لك​


----------

